# bluebird sss (u13) help



## wesleydillon (May 30, 2012)

Hi I am new to Nissan, living in Perth, Australia and am having trouble finding a part.

I have a Nissan bluebird SSS 2.4 and I need a front lhs hub/wheel bearing as mine is broken, can someone please tell me will standard nissan bluebird hub fit mine, or will some other model nissan hub fit it here is a picture of car if its any help









Thanks for the help


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

That car looks like regular altima its a 93 or 94. But the hub from any altima yrs 93-97 should fit it. Try ebay


----------

